# Chicago Earthquake...



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Did anyone else feel it happen this morning?
It happened around 5:37 this morning. 
Our whole house moved, pretty cool.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I didn't feel it!

There were a couple o earthquakes of the same magnitude centered about 30 miles from where I lived in England. Those I felt, it was as if a truck hit the house.

I've not spoken to Mr. W yet this morning. Perhaps he felt it down in Peoria.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Mr. W felt it! Said he was woken up by a creak, LOL.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Im in Tinley Park, Illinois, I felt it and the dang thing woke me up! Shook the bed and the house. It was kinda funny, as Everyone was sleepin and then I called for my Mom to see what was going on and she was like you felt that too??!! My Dad and Sister thought we were both going crazy until we turned out the news. I thought it was a cool experience. Im never going to forget this one!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I was just sleeping. Was told that 94 or 55, whatever, that people got flats from barb exposed from the road.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep it woke us up, it even got up our teenager.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Although they are very common here on the left coast, anything of a 5 magnitude or higher can be serious. Those of you who felt it should check things like your foundation and brick chimneys for cracks or separation. Then ponder this, was it the actual quake, an aftershock, or a prequake to something bigger yet to come?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

thats quite the happy thought Spook! LOL
I didn't feel it, but....I was just getting in my car when it hit, and thought I was being particularly clumsy when I fumbled my coffee and spilled it all over my front seat. As soon as I turned on the radio there were reports of what had just happened.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Spookineer said:


> Although they are very common here on the left coast, anything of a 5 magnitude or higher can be serious. Those of you who felt it should check things like your foundation and brick chimneys for cracks or separation. Then ponder this, was it the actual quake, an aftershock, or a prequake to something bigger yet to come?


It does make you wonder... especially with all of the seizemic activity up near Oregon. Makes you wonder what's going on underneath us.

When I was talking with Mr. W, he said that when we were getting everything organized for the new house, the insurance agent asked if we wanted earthquake insurance. Mr. W's response was "huh? here? seriously?" and the agent said that there is a fault in Illinois, albeit not a particularly active one. I asked Mr. W if we took it and said "I *think* so."

Now, I *hope* so! LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Didn't notice anything up here and I was up and having coffee at the time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It was neat. There was even a little rumble to it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

felt an aftershock in Indy at about 11:15. They say it was about 4.0.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now we are just like Calif, except they have better weather, wildfires, and DisneyLand.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

We get 'em here all the time. In fact, in the town of Hollister Ca. (San Juan Bautista area), there is an earthquake every day. Most are only measurable on a seizmograph, under 1.0, but even so I still can't get used to them.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> We get 'em here all the time. In fact, in the town of Hollister Ca. (San Juan Bautista area), there is an earthquake every day. Most are only measurable on a seizmograph, under 1.0, but even so I still can't get used to them.


Actually that would be good for anyone in that area that was a haunter. They wouldn't need any motors for their props.:googly:


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Actually that would be good for anyone in that area that was a haunter. They wouldn't need any motors for their props.:googly:


Pendulum power, That's really going green


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Now we are just like Calif, except they have better weather, wildfires, and DisneyLand.


...and Killer Bees and mudslides.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ms. Wicked said:


> ...and Killer Bees and mudslides.


Don't forget about Arnold, Mr. Terminator!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm in St Louis and that sucker woke me up big-time. Not like a vibration but an actual linear-type back and forth shaking! My boss was saying he was already awake cuz his dogs started barking & getting crazy a minute or two before it hit at 4:36. Weird how they detect that stuff... like they hear the black noise before the real thing actually hits.

I've felt tremors before here but they've only lasted about 3 seconds or so. This bad boy felt like it was going on forever! :googly:

My heart goes out to anyone who sustained damage from this but... I gotta admit it was kinda cool...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope anyone that was near it okay and no damage suffered..
I didn't feel anything up here, I was up getting ready for work, but my one female dog was on the couch barking about 20 min before it happened though so i don't know if that had anything to do with it ..the other 2 males slept.
there were some people calling in to the news though from all around this area so i guess
something woke them.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Having lived through the "Loma Prieta Earthquake" in the San Francisco area in 1989, I still jump when I feel even a small one. Trust me, its not that "fun" and yes everyone, if you felt anything "strong", check your bookcases, standing cabinets and your water heater.They have a nasty habit of moving out of line and falling over the next time there is a shake or you bump into it. Better to be safe than sorry.
Am I paronoid? You bet I am, and proud of it! 
Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I slept right through it apparently.


----------

